# Thanks Loachman



## walkhard (22 May 2010)

Thanks for the awesome griffon ride, DP1 0106 thanks you!


----------



## Loachman (22 May 2010)

Hey - my pleasure entirely. That's what we're here for. And they actually pay me to do that, too.

You should have whacked me on the back of my hat and said "hello" or something.

Best of luck on the rest of your course.


----------

